# Abranet sanding sheet feeler



## wolftat (Jun 19, 2009)

The group buy for this is on please use the order thread to place your order. Thanks
I am low on Abranet sanding sheets and figured I would offer it out here while I am ordering it. The price would be around $.50 a piece 2 3/4"x 4" plus shipping. The grits I am ordering are 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600 grit. For those of you that have not used this product, it seems to outlast sandpaper by a mile. One piece of Abranet usually lasts for about 20 pens for me, that's not bad for a small piece. It has a mesh backing and the sanding dust just goes right through. It sands better than anything else I have used. This is just a feeler and I will post a thread for orders if it is wanted.


----------



## heinedan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil, is 600 available?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

Rob, I'll add in the 600, but we are going to have to make a minimum of 50 pieces for me to order it.


----------



## aggromere (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll take 10 of each.  pm me with your paypal info.  That would be 60 sheets times 50 cents or whatever they end up costing plus postage.  Just let me know.  I buy those boxes with 120, 240, 320 and 400 and they cost like 20 bucks a piece.  This would be better.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 20, 2009)

would it be possible to get the large rolls, for other turning


----------



## mitchm (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil, 10 of each grit for me.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 20, 2009)

I would take  10 ea of the 320-400-600 grit  Thanks Rich H


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be in for about 5 of each.

Thanks.


----------



## dennisg (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in for at least 10 of each. dennisg


----------



## bitshird (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil, any idea of the price? I like to get at least 10 of each from 180-240-320-400-600 maybe more depending on the  price.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 20, 2009)

Niel

I will take 25 ea. 320, 400, 600


thanks


----------



## Orgtech (Jun 20, 2009)

would take 10 ea of the 320-400-600 grit


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil,
What's the size of the sheets?


----------



## babyblues (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be in for 10 of each.


----------



## keandkafu (Jun 20, 2009)

Put me in for 10 each of the 6 grits.

Kevin


----------



## Ripwood (Jun 20, 2009)

*Abranet sanding sheets*

I have never tried these.  I will take 5 sets.  Let me know.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll probably try some.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am in for some depending on when you need the moolah!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

Monty said:


> Neil,
> What's the size of the sheets?


 The size is 2 3/4" x 4" sheets, it is uncluded in the first post.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Neil, any idea of the price? I like to get at least 10 of each from 180-240-320-400-600 maybe more depending on the price.


 Depending on how many I order, the price should be around $.50 per sheet.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> would it be possible to get the large rolls, for other turning


 Keith, the sheets come in 4", 8", and 16" lengths. I am buying the 8" length because it is the best price. The place I am buying from does not have the rolls as far as I can tell, but I will talk with them on Monday and see if they can supply it.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in for 10-600 grit sheets for sure and I will have to check what I have left.I'm in for around 20-30 sheets(10 600 grit for sure).I will keep a look out for a new tread if this does happen.Thank you for doing this.Also i sent a PM about testing a resin blank  for me as I had you on the second round list,still interested???If not no big deal Thank You,Victor


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 20, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Keith, the sheets come in 4", 8", and 16" lengths. I am buying the 8" length because it is the best price. The place I am buying from does not have the rolls as far as I can tell, but I will talk with them on Monday and see if they can supply it.



that'll do thanks, i have a large roll of 400


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2009)

Had to check my stock. Put me down for 10-120's, 10-400's and 10-600's.
Still have  plenty of the others.


----------



## TomW (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be in for about 20 sheets of each, including 600grit
Tom


----------



## RHossack (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll take 5 each of the 320, 400, 600


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm up for 10 each of 400 and 600. I have a bunch of the lower grits from the last GB, but I neglected to get these grits and I'm regreting it.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil, I'd be interested in 10 of each grit.


----------



## gomeral (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd be interested in 10x600 grit, I'll check my inventory and add others that I need later today.


Thanks,

daniel


----------



## Monty (Jun 22, 2009)

This feeler thread is now closed. Neil would like all orders for Abranetplaced in this new thread - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48226
If you have indicated in this thread that you want to participate in this buy and have not already done so or been contacted by Neil, please post your order in the new thread posted above.


----------

